# Hinkley's Bone Liniment



## crozet86 (Mar 26, 2010)

Went on a short dig this morning and found some more killer shards but only one whole bottle.Hiinkley's bone liniment 5" tall.First one of these i have dug and it did have a neat partial label that turned to powder after it was dug.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 26, 2010)

other side


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 26, 2010)

Cool find! []                       Joe


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 26, 2010)

He wasnt very famous until he shot Reagan...


----------



## glass man (Mar 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> He wasnt very famous until he shot Reagan...


 

 [8D]


----------



## druggistnut (Mar 28, 2010)

The Hickley's is from Saginaw, Michigan.  The smaller bottles are embossed differently, with Saginaw on them.
 Bill


----------



## #1twin (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice med. Never seen that one either.     Marvin


----------



## downeastdigger (Mar 30, 2010)

It's not a colore pontiled medicine, but boy,  I love it when a brand new bottle shows up.  Never seen that name or bottle before. I'd have considered it a good day if I dug that one.  cool bottle!


----------

